

Rental Subsidies for Employees - RudySF

I've noticed a few start-ups that offer or did offer rental subsidies for employees who live near the office.<p>How does this work from an accounting / legal standpoint?
======
Codhisattva
I saw that too and figured it could be expensed by the company (similar to how
a contractor can get per diem).

